# SMTP Mail Server" for hotmail



## ashfame (May 13, 2007)

whts the value for "SMTP Mail Server" & "POP Mail Server" for hotmail.
gotta USE it in a mass mailing software.
pl reply asap.
its urgent.
*edit:*
Its help file says "To send out your newsletters, you will need a SMTP account on a server"
wt to do?


----------



## kaustav_geek (May 13, 2007)

> whts the value for "SMTP Mail Server" & "POP Mail Server" for hotmail.
> gotta USE it in a mass mailing software.
> pl reply asap.
> its urgent.
> ...



Hotmail is a Web-based mail, i.e HTTP based... I don't think you can configure any client to send mails from your HOTMAIL a/c...


----------



## gauravakaasid (May 13, 2007)

but gmail allows u to that


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (May 13, 2007)

Thats correct Gmail allows SMTP but i doubt if you can Mass Mail. GMAIL must be having some kinds of rules so that their servers are not used for SPAMMING. But thats my guess, personally havent tried Mass Mailing using Google


----------



## kaustav_geek (May 13, 2007)

> Thats correct Gmail allows SMTP but i doubt if you can Mass Mail. GMAIL must be having some kinds of rules so that their servers are not used for SPAMMING. But thats my guess, personally havent tried Mass Mailing using Google



We should rather consider is a massive BCC forward.. I don't think it illegal. In case you face problems with Gmail, try *Yahoo*. They too give you free SMTP access.

Rediffmail, doesn't provide free POP3 or SMTP access.


----------



## gauravakaasid (May 13, 2007)

yahoo gives smtp access only to .in users afaik, and as for gmail, i think there is a limit on the number of recipients, not sure about it tho


----------



## ravi_9793 (May 13, 2007)

hotmail has stoped giving SMTP access on free account.I have tried Gmail....it is good.
To configure ur Gmail account...read this
*mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?ctx=gmail&hl=en&answer=12103


----------

